# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] TR ROGUE ENDGAME 77K item Level (Mod22)

## meqan

Hi, im selling full 75k il *(with mirage weapons)* Tr Rogue:
- 15x mythic Insignia, 5x Legendary Collar, 4x Offense Mythic Enchantment, 4x Defense Mythic Enchantment, 1x Utility Mythic Enchantment, 2x Combat Mythic Enchantment, 2x Bonus Mythic Enchantment(Movement and Recharge), 1x Companion Mythic Enchantment
- Ribcage, Band of Air, Journal Artifact Set(3xMythic), HCVOS all items and VOS rings, T3 items(skyblazer, etc.) _so have all BIS items_.
- 11x Mythic Companion and 10x Mythic Mount, Companion and Mount bolster 100%, Full Boon Point, 3 character slot, 4 stat can be capped easily
- The other slot have 20 lvl empty human barbarian.
- I can sell items without account*

You can contact me on discord : MEQAN#6837 or here.  :Smile: 

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg6.jpg7.jpg8.jpg9.jpg

----------


## meqan

Discord: MEQAN#6837

----------

